

Tell HN: Google Search has an honest-to-goodness minor bug - mariuskempe

Try searching for, say, 'github', and you will find that github's URL is displayed as: "www.https://github.com/" - it happens for any site with https in the URL.<p>It only works sometimes, though - it happens to me when if I search while logged in, but not while logged out. For evidence see this screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2986043/Screen%20shot%202011-03-30%20at%2018.25.41.png<p>I know this isn't an interesting observation per se, but it's rare you see Google making a blatant misstep.<p>(Also it seems to me that telling HN about this will probably be more effective than submitting a bug report.)
======
anigbrowl
Not as bad as the major one that keeps making the search box disappear
completely, although that might be a Chrome dev build issue.

------
jjm
If your logged in to Google does it still occur?

